# charlie is now 2



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/MERRY%20CHRISTMAS%20CHARLIE_zpswabdvdhb.jpg.html][/URL]From puppy to now
[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/pictureofcharile001_zpsb727859d.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## callmaker60 (Jan 2, 2015)

beautiful dog.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Charlie, such a handsome boy... always interesting to see how much they change when they grow up but you can always see that little puppy in their eyes not what age they are..


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, so gorgeous and what a change!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Charlie loves the snow he was actually born outside on a farm on the coldest day of the year 2 years ago from what the farmer told me

[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/iphone%206%20feb%207%202015%20026_zps7lcoedny.jpg.html][/URL]
[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/iphone%206%20feb%207%202015%20028_zpsnpqtabpu.jpg.html][/URL]
[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/iphone%206%20feb%207%202015%20024_zps2lu91mzc.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh what an adorable dog you have!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Charlie looks like a best friend to have. He is one handsome dude.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

From the winter to summer in the back yard and I think I need a new pool he seems to have out grown his puppy pool








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's so unique looking! I love his ear shape.


----------



## papaguena (Jul 22, 2015)

He's so cute... <3


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

I am so lucky he is an amazing best friend. To think I found him on Kijiji for $75 from a farmer in Shakespear Ontario Canada about a 1/2 hour from Kitchener. Funny thing was my wife came home one night and said "why don't you see if you can find a puppy" Well that was a friday night and Saturday morning I had Charlie. He is such a friendly dog too he loves everyone we will be out walking and he will stop if he sees people sitting on their porch and looks at them as to say" Why don't you come and pet me" My BEST FRIEND EVER!!!!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just some updated pictures of Charlie from when we went up to my brothers house on Sturgeon Lake in Ontario oh and he likes to sit in the front of my Mini cooper as well and he loves the boat 









[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw love that last picture. Happy boy


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

He IS he is always happy and loves to be with us which is what we do where I go he goes whether its just for a ride or to the car cruise nights he is there with me.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Charlie is a really handsome guy. Wish we lived closer I think he and Lad would get along well.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He is gorgeous! I love the pic of him in the car.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just a walk at Victoria Park here in Kitchener with my big guy Charlie 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh. I remember Charlie when he was a baby. He grew up gorgeous.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He grew up to be one handsome guy! Happy Birthday, Charlie.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

thank you both he has become the most amazing dog you could ever wish for and smart as a whip too


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

Lol love his ears. What a cutie.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

One of Charlie's only serious looks I have ever captured 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He still looks like he's smiling. What an adorable expression.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/Winni%20April%2028%202016%20034_zpsca2iczbt.jpg.html][/URL]Well Charlie is getting a little sister this Saturday April 30 2016 I would like to introduce everyone to Winnie 
[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/Winni%20April%2028%202016%20029_zpsmgevclin.jpg.html][/URL]
[URL="[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/Winni%20April%2028%202016%20034_zpsca2iczbt.jpg.html][IMG]http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q278/chippawaguy/Winni%20April%2028%202016%20034_zpsca2iczbt.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/Winni%20April%2028%202016%20030_zpsnp8rijgb.jpg.html][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Awwww she's adorable! Where is she from, if I may ask?


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

We are getting her from Welland Ontario Canada. The funny thing is her dad is all white and her mom is brown and white. This her mom's first litter and had 8 puppies but one passed away but they were all females. The reason we went with a Siberian Huskey is because Charlie for some reason loves Huskies


----------

